# I will travel to you, WORK FREE, for knowledge



## dane-in-ky (Dec 8, 2009)

My name is Dane, I live in Somerset, KY. I currently have an echo 8000, echo 530, echo 360T, 1 ton dump, and VERMEER SC352 Grinder. I started my own Tree Service, but have been afraid to trim trees, for lack of knowledge, so I've been doing only TREE REMOVAL/STUMP. I not only want to be a Tree Trimmer but, I want to be an ARBORIST. Im looking into the ISA quals now. I need to work with someone knowledgeable to gain experiance. 

BIO

22 Years Old
White
Just got out of NAVY, was A SEABEE, SteelWorker 2nd Class
Some College
----
My Father is putting me in buisness, and helped me get all my equipment. 

ANYONE ON THIS SIDE OF THE COUNTRY(KY) THAT IS AN ARBORIST, I WILL TRAVEL, PROVIDE MY OWN BERTHING, AND WORK HARD AS HELL FOR FREE, FOR KNOWLEDGE, I AM NOT A TRASH ASS, MY FATHER MAKES $200,000+ YEARLY, SO NO WORRIES ABOUT TAKING CARE OF ME IF I VISIT YOU FOR WORK. YOU OWE NOTHING, JUST TEACH ME. 

SERIOUSLY, I AM A VETERAN AND AN HONEST MAN

THANKS, 

DANE


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Dane, If I was closer maybe we could work something out. Thanks for serving our country. If you have any questions ask on here or PM me directly if you like. I'm sure someone in the south can help you out.... good luck.... Mike


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2009)

That sounds like a "great Dane'.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## treeseer (Dec 8, 2009)

Cmon down to NC dude! pm me


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 8, 2009)

*dane-in-ky*

Wowser,That is one get up and get to it, no sittin around bsing,willing to work at it, on it, in it,not afraid to get dirty,show me where the bear craps,the sun's going to shine on this dogs arse today.ATTITUDE!
Good Luck To YA! Dane
Lawrence


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 8, 2009)

tree removal VS. tree trimming.....

cut it all VS. cut some of it, make it look nice. 

self explanatory !


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 9, 2009)

It looks like Treeseer might get a new assistant, eh?

That would probably lead to a pretty good education.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 9, 2009)

dane-in-ky said:


> My name is Dane, I live in Somerset, KY. I currently have an echo 8000, echo 530, echo 360T, 1 ton dump, and VERMEER SC352 Grinder. I started my own Tree Service, but have been afraid to trim trees, for lack of knowledge, so I've been doing only TREE REMOVAL/STUMP. I not only want to be a Tree Trimmer but, I want to be an ARBORIST. Im looking into the ISA quals now. I need to work with someone knowledgeable to gain experiance.
> 
> BIO
> 
> ...



Dane,

To do tree maintenance, you need to understand tree and plant biology. Pruning for one genus/species is not necessarily the same for another. Many variables to consider and learn.

If you really want to learn how to work on/in trees, you'll want to consider reading a few books or taking some courses in arboriculture to get the 'book smarts' side of things which can be difficult to learn in the field. 

To get the hands on training, I suggest doing some research before putting out an open invitation for 'free labor if you train me'. Unfortunately, you may get hooked up with someone who thinks he/she knows how to properly prune trees but, they may not. I would start by contacting your local arborists association and asking who the local scholars and business professionals are that you can talk to and learn from. 

Look at it this way - if you hook up with the wrong person and learn his/her bad habits or improper practices, you're going to get off to a very bumpy start. Make sure you're proctor is a good reputable one.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 9, 2009)

Once you find someone to learn from, you might want to float the idea of subbing smaller jobs for them. A lot of larger companies don't like doing pruning or small removals nor stumps so, you might be able to pick up both experience and some paying jobs by working with another company.


----------



## treeseer (Dec 9, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> ... consider reading a few books or taking some courses in arboriculture to get the 'book smarts' side of things which can be difficult to learn in the field...


Well I'm all for book smarts, but not sure that can't be learned in the field. I take my books into the field with me.

Which comes first, book learning or field learning? Kind of a chicken/egg question; you do need both. Start for free at the link in my sig, then check the two attachments, which cover the two basic aspects of tree care. pm your answers if you want; free grading and review!


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 9, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Well I'm all for book smarts, but not sure that can't be learned in the field. I take my books into the field with me.
> 
> Which comes first, book learning or field learning? Kind of a chicken/egg question; you do need both. Start for free at the link in my sig, then check the two attachments, which cover the two basic aspects of tree care. pm your answers if you want; free grading and review!



Tree ID and proper pruning techniques are certainly better taught in the field; however, I'm implying that there's no need to hold up the progress of a good work crew in order to ask them questions about basic tree biology - something that you can learn from a classroom or book. 

Having a bit of book smarts prior to going out in the field can make the field learning all that much more effective and efficient.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 9, 2009)

Y'all might want to look into the liablity issues before you jump into the "will work for training" gig.

The IRS has some strong opinions on this.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 10, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Y'all might want to look into the liablity issues before you jump into the "will work for training" gig.
> 
> The IRS has some strong opinions on this.



$1.00 a day would solve that.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 10, 2009)

"I AM NOT A TRASH ASS, MY FATHER MAKES $200,000+ YEARLY"

hahaha, dude you rock. Rep coming your way.


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 10, 2009)

i cant help but think this thread was started as a JOKE.............

travel to you, and work for free ??


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 10, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> $1.00 a day would solve that.





Minimum wage laws will get you. Contractor? They have rules for that, too.


The game is rigged against you!


----------



## treeseer (Dec 11, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Minimum wage laws will get you. Contractor? They have rules for that, too.
> 
> 
> The game is rigged against you!


what about casual/day labor, <$600/year?

O and re the thread being a joke, I'm withholding judgment until the test answers come in...or not.opcorn: If they don't, that will say a lot.

People wanting to learn; that's not so incredible. I've had several newbs offer to work for free over the years but I always give them over min. wage. If they can't earn that, they may be a liability.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 11, 2009)

Minimum wage laws don't really apply in some situations. I think that a "student" who is not "working" would not be expected to earn anything at all. Look at all the various internships where kids work for free; sometimes at ages below what would otherwise be required. 

I think so long as the "student" never called the Department of Labor alleging violations, no one would ever know or care.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Dec 11, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> Minimum wage laws don't really apply in some situations. I think that a "student" who is not "working" would not be expected to earn anything at all. Look at all the various internships where kids work for free; sometimes at ages below what would otherwise be required.
> 
> I think so long as the "student" never called the Department of Labor alleging violations, no one would ever know or care.



interns dont get paid....


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 11, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> interns dont get paid....



Yeah, just ask Monica!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 11, 2009)

treeseer said:


> what about casual/day labor, <$600/year?




Oh, yeah, that might work.





treeseer said:


> People wanting to learn; that's not so incredible. I've had several newbs offer to work for free over the years but I always give them over min. wage. *If they can't earn that, they may be a liability.*





Wise man.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 13, 2009)

Not for nothing but a year ago I suckered The Plas into taking down this pine for 200 bucks. He paid me!







I don't mean to speak for The Plas and I am only joking about the sucker part. I spent ALL day with the man and was actually quite tired at the end. He is by all means NOT interested in going to work for some slapstick company making low wages dragging brush for the wrong people. Nor is he going to take time off his great job to go to a 4 week class somewhere in east jabip. So what does that leave?
Well life is a carnival and it takes all kinds. The important thing is to find what one seeks and to Plas it was important enough to start with forking over 200 for my time and experiance. Since then I am pretty sure he has made it back... and respent it on more gear.
So you see the request made by the OP is not so much the joke one might think.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 13, 2009)

By the way the tree belonged to my neighbor, it was uprooting in the wind. He is the one who got the freebie and it was the perfect nice tame and little tree for which to check out The Plas on.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 13, 2009)

treemandan said:


> By the way the tree belonged to my neighbor, it was uprooting in the wind. He is the one who got the freebie and it was the perfect nice tame and little tree for which to check out The Plas on.



I liked how the root plate on that tree was coming up. We gave 'er a good butt shake to test the root system though. Yep, best $200 I spent on this business thus far.


----------



## treeseer (Dec 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I best $200 I spent on this business thus far.


Astounding. If you ever come to NC let me know; I'll show you even better investments!

The op is laying low; may have been a joke.


----------

